# Has anyone used Alibaba to find a packaging supplier?



## jblaney (Jul 8, 2013)

I'v read so many bad reviews, so I'm a bit leery to try them.


----------



## Eflite (Jul 8, 2013)

I've used aliexpress (the consumer part of alibaba) many times, and I'm very happy with it. It's like ebay but in chinese  They use an escrow payment system, so it's pretty safe. I'f you don't get your stuff the seller won't get his money.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 8, 2013)

Eflite-Thanks for responding.  Did you use it for packaging, and if so, can you recommend a supplier?

I'm getting many responses from suppliers, but I've asked for US references and have not been provided any.  I've only read 1 good experience and all the rest were very bad.  I'm thinking of using a company in the US.  Did you feel the saving was worth it and the quality was good enough to warrant using one of these companies?


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sourcing from the far east is fraught with peril. Even after you've dealt with customs, QA, inspections, competitive factories and the language difficulties, you'll find that suppliers on Alibaba often take their images from other websites, and claim (or appear to claim) that they've manufactured them. There are also high transit costs if you ship less-than-a-container load. You need to be very careful. When Nicole (my significant other) looks for new factories, she often flies out there to inspect them. You'd be horrified at some of the working conditions, especially in candle factories. Many of our bespoke clients require social audits for the each company in the supply chain.

Let's say, for example, that you find a packaging supplier on Alibaba, and they have a photo of a soap-sized box with a logo on it that you think might work for you. Once you contact the supplier, you might find out that they are not manufacturers, but only suppliers, and that they work with whatever box factory gives them the best price. You'll then learn that this manufacturer doesn't have any printing facilities, so now you have two factories and one supplier to worry about. This can all quickly become complicated when something goes wrong (and something ALWAYS goes wrong; that's just the nature of the business.) You'll likely have a reject rate of 2%-5%, which is normal, but if it's higher (and you should always hire an independent inspection agency,) then there is likely to be a lot of finger-pointing and delays in a foreign language. I can recommend an inspection agency if you need one. If the delay takes too long, you might miss your shipping date, which means that the shipping costs will change. And if the entire project goes pear-shaped, then you'll never get a refund; you'll only get a credit on the next order, which will be made with even cheaper materials than your first order because they have to make up the cost of the credit. Often times the suppliers and the factories are also working off old debt too. It can become very complicated very quickly.

I suppose that what I'm saying is: seriously do your homework on buying from the far-east. The small agencies in the States and the UK (like us) that charge higher prices than the factories truly earn their money, and insulate you from all sorts of problems that you never know about. 

Buying direct from the Far East is seriously fraught with peril.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Alibaba can be very tricky. I've ordered many different products and so far have been satisfied. Be careful who you buy from, look for established companies and read the reviews. Right now I purchase from US company that actually manufactures boxes and have never been happier. It costs me a little bit more, 24 cents a box instead of 7 cents a box, but I don't have to sit and bite my nails expecting some sort of problem. Plus, I like to support US manufacturers, yes, lol, there are still some left


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 9, 2013)

jblaney said:


> Eflite-Thanks for responding.  Did you use it for packaging, and if so, can you recommend a supplier?
> 
> I'm getting many responses from suppliers, but I've asked for US references and have not been provided any.  I've only read 1 good experience and all the rest were very bad.  I'm thinking of using a company in the US.  Did you feel the saving was worth it and the quality was good enough to warrant using one of these companies?



What type of packaging are you looking for?  I use different companies for a few packages I use for my products and stay with USA based companies.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom.

Mark the Box Guy - I will head your warning and use a US supplier.   I checked out your website and love your boxes.

Triquetra - I'm looking for a tray/sleeve box.  I want the sleeve to be clear plastic so you can see my soap through the package.  I like the Olivina package, but want a clear sleeve instead of paper one.  Please see link below.  I may call Olivina to see where they get their packaging.   There was a supplier on Alibaba that said they supplied it, but now I'm not so sure.   Please let me know what suppliers you use.   I would prefer to use a US supplier and pay more at this point.

http://www.olivina.com/Shop/Soaps/Lavender-Bath-Soap_2.html


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

Would these work?
http://www.frontiercandlepackaging.com/Soap.html


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to second what Mark said when dealing with suppliers in Asia.  You really do have to do your due diligence if you are importing wholesale type lots.  This is where Ebay comes in handy, or Aliexpress like Eflite mentioned, and only because of the escrow service. I am a freight forwarder in my real life and know the struggles that both importers and exporters in China have to contend with (rigid customs regulations, shady 'manufacturers' selling shoddy products with you left holding the bag and an empty wallet).  Having said that, there are good suppliers there who make quality products if you are willing to pay a bit more.  Do your homework.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks savonierre, but I prefer the look of paper.  I only want a clear sleeve so they can see the part of the soap, but thank you showing me the link.:grin:


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 10, 2013)

jblaney said:


> Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom.
> 
> Mark the Box Guy - I will head your warning and use a US supplier.   I checked out your website and love your boxes.
> 
> ...




I use www.papermart.com 
www.bagsandbowsonline.com

for my needs.


----------



## retention (Jul 11, 2013)

Alibaba is China? If you purchase a few, I think it‘s best  in the local


----------



## jblaney (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Triqetra!  I've ordered from Papermart, but never heard of Bags & Bows. I will check them out.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 21, 2013)

Also check out Nashville Wraps  http://www.nashvillewraps.com/candy-boxes/candy-gift-boxes/c-048528.html
You know that might be a custom made box for those soaps. After all $17 a bar. Chances are the box price is built in. It seems it's the large size bar that has the box.  If you could get an open box similiar to link I gave you and make your own sleeve, that might save you money and you might be able to get it in the US. Good luck.


----------



## lsg (Sep 21, 2013)

jblaney said:


> Eflite-Thanks for responding. Did you use it for packaging, and if so, can you recommend a supplier?
> 
> I'm getting many responses from suppliers, but I've asked for US references and have not been provided any. I've only read 1 good experience and all the rest were very bad. I'm thinking of using a company in the US. Did you feel the saving was worth it and the quality was good enough to warrant using one of these companies?


 Depending on what kind of packaging you need, you might try http://www.soapandthings.com/
The last time I ordered from her the service was prompt and the shipping was reasonable.


----------

